# So many 7 series so little difference..



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

I read and read and read and still not seeing any major differences in the 7 series besides the engine size. Seems like the extra money the 760 cost isnt really worth the price..


----------



## NTB (Oct 20, 2004)

Spoken like someone who has never driven one.


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

I have never owned a 7 series, but I do know there is a WORLD of difference between the 7 series and any other BMW.

The web site does not explain everything about the car. It is an amazing vehicle.:thumbup:


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

He's talking about the difference between the 760 and 745/750.

Yes there is a world of difference. Just a few differences- the 760 has an alcantara, suede-like, headliner which is very nice and adds to the luxurious feel of it. Also the 760 has optional two-tone wood, light and dark burlwood, which looks kinda stupid IMO but is unique. Also the 760 has a cooler in the back seat for your champag*cough* water and also has a rear arm rest that is wood and leather with the comfort seats. Wheels are different too. Plus the 760 gets all the good options standard. Not alot of people have the 760.

The 760 drives alot different than the 745, has a unique feel. Its a little bit boaty, 760Li, but takes off like lightning. Sounds a hell of alot nicer than the 745 too, even though the 745 sounds great already.


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh I misread that he was referring to within the 7 series model lineup.  Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## gearh0 (Dec 30, 2005)

i own a 2002 745Li after driving a 760 for a while (the 760 was 2003)

both great cars, but the 60 is worth the extra if you got it


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

NTB said:


> Spoken like someone who has never driven one.


you right i havent driven one thats the whole point of trying to find out whats the big difference...im getting a 745 or 750 in 2 weeks so im trying to find out all the differences


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

BmW745On19's said:


> He's talking about the difference between the 760 and 745/750.
> 
> Yes there is a world of difference. Just a few differences- the 760 has an alcantara, suede-like, headliner which is very nice and adds to the luxurious feel of it. Also the 760 has optional two-tone wood, light and dark burlwood, which looks kinda stupid IMO but is unique. Also the 760 has a cooler in the back seat for your champag*cough* water and also has a rear arm rest that is wood and leather with the comfort seats. Wheels are different too. Plus the 760 gets all the good options standard. Not alot of people have the 760.
> 
> The 760 drives alot different than the 745, has a unique feel. Its a little bit boaty, 760Li, but takes off like lightning. Sounds a hell of alot nicer than the 745 too, even though the 745 sounds great already.


those sound like great options and all but the 760 is like 30 grand more..and it doesnt seem to me like the 760 is actually worth 30 more grand than the 750


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

kato23 said:


> those sound like great options and all but the 760 is like 30 grand more..and it doesnt seem to me like the 760 is actually worth 30 more grand than the 750


Well maybe you should testdrive the 760. . .and then talk about it... becuz once you drive a V-12 car you will know why that extra 30grand is worth every penny!
but without driving it you wouldnt be able to jump to a conclusion... 
did you know the 760 is one of the few cars on the market ( when comparing with the twin turbo S600 or the supercharged AMg's) that has a naturally aspirating 6.0 liter V-12 engine which creates 440bhp almost an 80bhp more then the 750!.
The 760 is the pinnacle of BMW's performance luxury flagship :thumbup:


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

kato23 said:


> you right i havent driven one thats the whole point of trying to find out whats the big difference...im getting a *745* or *750* in 2 weeks so im trying to find out all the differences


Which one are you trying to buy now? The 2002-2005 745Li\i or the 2006+ 750Li\i? In that case, test drive them both out and figure out which one you like better. IMO the 750 isnt that much improved over the 745 since all it has is new body work and a few new-looking controls on the dash and improved iDrive. Plus you can probably get a 2004-05 745Li\i for a very reasonable rate, possibly $20k less than a new comparable 750.


----------



## 760Lifan (Oct 6, 2004)

kato23 said:


> I read and read and read and still not seeing any major differences in the 7 series besides the engine size. Seems like the extra money the 760 cost isnt really worth the price..


Sorry, but I can't agree..we picked up my Mum's 760Li on Monday and the interior-quality and smooth running engine puts the V12 on a different level...


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Ive looked at both but still the 745 and 750*



BmW745On19's said:


> Which one are you trying to buy now? The 2002-2005 745Li\i or the 2006+ 750Li\i? In that case, test drive them both out and figure out which one you like better. IMO the 750 isnt that much improved over the 745 since all it has is new body work and a few new-looking controls on the dash and improved iDrive. Plus you can probably get a 2004-05 745Li\i for a very reasonable rate, possibly $20k less than a new comparable 750.


Ive looked at both but still the 745 and 750 but havent really considered the 760 because of the huge price tag..they all generally seem like really nice cars..which is another reason im skeptical about the ones on ebay that are 20 grand below bluebook.. I most likely will go with a 2006 750i its a reasonably price and looks just as good as the others


----------



## indiasfinest (Dec 16, 2005)

ebay definatly has some good deals, that where i got my 745i, got parktronic, xenon, nav, and some other goodies, little under 70k
8k miles


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

kato23 said:


> Ive looked at both but still the 745 and 750 but havent really considered the 760 because of the huge price tag..they all generally seem like really nice cars..which is another reason im skeptical about the ones on ebay that are 20 grand below bluebook.. I most likely will go with a 2006 750i its a reasonably price and looks just as good as the others


As opposed to getting a new 750i I would definatly go for a used 760Li/i for the same price with only about 10,000 miles and about 2 yrs old.


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

I test drove the 760Li and compared it to my 750Li, and power wise I did not notice a big difference, probably because of the weight difference of the engines.
in the front they are identical with the exception of the additionalleather on the dash board(a really nice feature)
the 760 also has double glazing glass, so it is quieter, and comes standard with EDC (electronic Damping Control)
the suade is amazing, and the engine noise is addictive on the V12, however all of these features are not worth the difference between $85,000 and $125,000 = $40,000
The problem with the 760 is its terrible depreciation. I can buy a 2004 that was made 18 months ago for $80,000 with very little miles 8,000-12,000.
that is a $45,000 depreciation, the same 2004 745Li depreciated $20,000 and the cars are so close in ride and features that I can not jusify the extra expense.
I had a 2001 750iL for 3 years and I loved it, but it lost value also too quickly. New it was $98,000 and I bought it 8 months old for $57,500 in the Auction.
The 760Li should have at the very least a 500+ h.P engine and 0-60 in 4.3-4.5 , right now the 760 performance is not enough.


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

2006_750Li_ED said:


> I test drove the 760Li and compared it to my 750Li, and power wise I did not notice a big difference, probably because of the weight difference of the engines.
> in the front they are identical with the exception of the additionalleather on the dash board(a really nice feature)
> the 760 also has double glazing glass, so it is quieter, and comes standard with EDC (electronic Damping Control)
> the suade is amazing, and the engine noise is addictive on the V12, however all of these features are not worth the difference between $85,000 and $125,000 = $40,000
> ...


thanks that was alot of help i thought bmws held their value ver well..right now im driving a 2001 grand prix se lol so getting this bmw is a huge jump. My car almost held no value right off the lot. But overall i still think any 7 series is a good buy...maybe ill check out ebay and autotrader some more...


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

2006_750Li_ED said:


> I test drove the 760Li and compared it to my 750Li, and power wise I did not notice a big difference, probably because of the weight difference of the engines.
> in the front they are identical with the exception of the additionalleather on the dash board(a really nice feature)
> the 760 also has double glazing glass, so it is quieter, and comes standard with EDC (electronic Damping Control)
> the suade is amazing, and the engine noise is addictive on the V12, however all of these features are not worth the difference between $85,000 and $125,000 = $40,000
> ...


I agree with you somewhat.. but its very surprising that the 750 is no different in terms of power from the 760 :dunno: thats very hard to believe.. but i guess im going and testdriving the 760Li soon...  and see whats the fuss all about... I mean hey if Im to change my current 745Li before the new 7 series in 2008/9 I wud trade it in for a 760....:bigpimp:


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

Don't compare the 760 to your 745 that has 325 H.P compare it to the 360 H.P 750li, the difference has narrowed down a lot, since the 760Li weighs 350 Lb more the extra 78 H.P is used to move the extra weight. I could not feel the extra power, however the power came in different stages of the sprint.
If one likes the features of the 760 so much one could fully load the 750Li including the rear power seats, EDC, and get fairly close. the big difference is the Suade and the leather dash board + extra wood trims, not worth the extra $30k


----------



## dtkw (Sep 1, 2003)

The only diffrences are the optional equipments on the 750Li would be standard on the 760Li. I guess the 760Li have heated and adjustable rear seats, double panel glasses, plus many other goodies. Main thing would be the engine, obviously. I'd think the V12 have more highend power when it comes to passing slower cars and trucks.


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

Well thanks for all the help people I got my car yesterday I went with a 2004 745li i guess ill drive it for a month or so and if im not happy with it ill upgrade to a 760li ill post pics soon


----------

